# Which for a 35g?



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

now i dont wanna hear that this is "too small", cuz i reallize that that tank size is a lil on the small side.but as far as price,aggressiveness, and availiblty, witch do u guys recomend and maybe some links on where to locate these


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's not a "lil on the small side" it is way too small to house the fish. Not in the "my fish doesn't have quite as much room as it should, but he's ok" but in the "stunted growth, stressed fish, inactive deformed and early death" sense of the word. Do not put those fish in that tank, period.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> It's not a "lil on the small side" it is way too small to house the fish. Not in the "my fish doesn't have quite as much room as it should, but he's ok" but in the "stunted growth, stressed fish, inactive deformed and early death" sense of the word. Do not put those fish in that tank, period.
> [snapback]913040[/snapback]​


I agree 100%. If you're looking to throw money away, send it to me.

Honestly, people on this board DO know what they are talking about. Instead of investing money into pricey fish, save for a bigger tank.

This is advice you may not want to hear, but it's the truth.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Tibs if money is the issue, sell the current tank for a bigger one.

You'll end up needing less additional money later and save your fish from some unnecessary punishment.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok well hava lookied @ this
http://www.piranha-info.com/default.php?la...&id=s_elongatus
right in there judazz says that a 35 would be sufficient, now i honestly do agree thats small, but i would be saving in the future for a new home.
As far as the altuvei, i dunno. thats why i was asking.i heard there totally badass like the elong, thats why i was wondering


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Phtstrat said:


> Tibs if money is the issue, sell the current tank for a bigger one.
> 
> You'll end up needing less additional money later and save your fish from some unnecessary punishment.
> [snapback]913091[/snapback]​


Well, i'm 13 so money is an obvious issue, but i could afford another tank for it, and a 35(also know as 38)36"x18"x12" is all i can fit, not only afford


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Ok well hava lookied @ this
> http://www.piranha-info.com/default.php?la...&id=s_elongatus
> right in there judazz says that a 35 would be sufficient, now i honestly do agree thats small, but i would be saving in the future for a new home.
> As far as the altuvei, i dunno. thats why i was asking.i heard there totally badass like the elong, thats why i was wondering
> [snapback]913092[/snapback]​


actually it states this 


> At least 35 gallons is necessary, but a larger
> tank is recommended.


Plus I think he may have been drinking that day on the necessary gallons :rasp:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > Ok well hava lookied @ this
> ...


Ehm... yes, that's it - I was drunk







*_wipes sweat off forehead_*

I think I have to take a second look at what I wrote there... And I'm no scientist: all I write is based on what I've read all over the net, and definitely contains errors.

For a small Elong, I wouldn't get a tank any smaller than 3ft by 16" deep (that's the bare minimum) - that would be approximately 40 gallons.
But for a larger one (approx. 6" or more), 48-52" long and 18" deep is the bare minimum, imo.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Tibs said:


> and a 35(also know as 38)36"x18"x12" is all i can fit, not only afford
> [snapback]913097[/snapback]​


If that is LxWxH that isn't a bad tank for a very small elong or other serrasalmus species. I was thinking it would be higher rather than wider.

Either way, you are eventually going to have to upgrade. A 10" or 12" fish just won't fit in an aquarium that small.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I think a 35 would be ok for a time if you had adolescent fish, however you would need a biger tank in a year or so.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i own both fish and am going to say altuvei without hesitation. unless the elong is two inches long, he'll be miserable. mine's in a 55, and i would go no smaller than that. altuvei is a different story though. mine's six inches and he's in a 40 gal long and absolutley loves it. he hated the 55 and hid all day. never used but one side of the tank. you could keep an altuvei in a 35 for a while, unless you're buying a big active seven inch adult right away. if he's juvi or young adult no sweat, i'm doing that right now with lotsa success in a 40 with an altuvei. as far as serras go, elongs are probably the most active in my limited experience. they love to swim and hunt all over the tank at high speed at all times of day and night. the altuvie is like a young rhom. pretty skittish but really agressive. he likes to lurk and doesn't roam too often during the day, and when he does forty gal is plenty to hold his interest.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

the most i can fit is a 36Lx18Hx16W,but i dont think they make one,and id like some more info on the altuvei,cuz im sorta looking at one of those too


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

35 G is too small for elongatus. He would just sit in one spot and not move at all. they need a lot of room for their speedy jolts....35 even small for an altuvei but if you must get an altuvei for that size tank


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

how about an irritan







, no upgrading, and still a bad ass fish


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> how about an irritan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if i remember right, irritan's are a lil more expensive.but i dunno everyone i talk to says the 2 most aggresive serra's are elong and altuvei,and i dont really really want the altuvei or the irritan, cuz no offense, but i believe,juss like the pygos,they all look the same basically to me,thats what really struck me wit the elong, its different


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

ok to reply to yall bout the 35,hurrz another site that says they can be in there
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...p?idproduct=132
ok im still not agreeing its perfect, but i would work for quite some time


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tibs said:


> ok to reply to yall bout the 35,hurrz another site that says they can be in there
> http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...p?idproduct=132
> ok im still not agreeing its perfect, but i would work for quite some time
> [snapback]913547[/snapback]​


That's the same source as your first one, Judazz is Jonas Hansel and he's said in this thread he's not too sure about the 35 gallon rule. So you don't really have anything saying it would work. Just accept that it's not a fish you can get unless you get a bigger tank and get something else. I'd love a Jaguar but I can admit to myself, that I don't have a 100 gallon tank to put him in. Look into compressus or irritans


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Tibs said:


> now i dont wanna hear that this is "too small", cuz i reallize that that tank size is a lil on the small side.but as far as price,aggressiveness, and availiblty, witch do u guys recomend and maybe some links on where to locate these
> [snapback]912981[/snapback]​


I would recommend that you get an S. altuvei for your tank. I find it more than sufficient to house an adult altuvei for life, but like always, the bigger the tank the better. An adult altuvei has the potential to get 9" when full grown. The things that I would be weary about is the amount of filtration and water quality.

I have a S. altuvei that is bigger than eight inches right now and I've had him for a little over 2 years. When I got him, he was about 2-3" and he's has been in a standard 30 gallon tank all it's life.

With proper care and feedings, any fish can flourish, but you have to keep up on your water changes. You also have to look at the potential max growth that a particular fish is capable of (I mean, you wouldn't want to put a S. rhombeus in a 35 gallon for life because they have the potential to grow over a foot long).

As for agressiveness, my altuvei is pretty vicious and will eat anything I throw in there. It will also chase me back and forth as I pass by the tank and will only occasionally chase my fingers. I would say go for it and get an altuve, it's a hit or miss when it comes to any fish's personality, but no matter how they behave, you'll still have a beautiful show piece fish.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> how about an irritan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thought EXACTLY!!

An Irritan can live in a 35, and is a pretty bad ass as it is beautifull fish!!

It would NOT be a good idea (to say the least) to put an Elong in a 35, not to mention an Irritan should be less expensive...

We are not trying to "give you a hard time" we are just speaking for the health and happiness of the fish...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

ok guys, ive mad up my mind and ill be looking for a 45-55 gallon for an elong,there is like 3-4 elong owners wit thiers in 55's so i think thatl do.as far as a irritan or a altuvei,ill be gittin a 29 gallon fo one of those.pleas gimme info if you got one of these fish or tanks.


----------

